# Battlefield: Bad Company 2 bombarded with free DLC



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

New-game purchasers of EA and DICE's modern-day military shooter granted two bonus day-one multiplayer maps, second freebie pack due later in March.

Electronic Arts has begun to establish a trend of launching free day-one downloadable content for its blockbuster titles, and DICE's Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be no exception. Today, EA announced that when Bad Company 2 launches for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC on March 2, wargamers will be have access to two original multiplayer maps free of charge, with two more online arenas to deploy later in the month.

As with other free DLC offers, such as those for BioWare's Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age: Origins, the Bad Company 2 add-ons will be on the house for those who pick up a new version of the game. Those who buy Bad Company 2 used can download the content for $15 (1,200 Microsoft points).


Yes, they break things--but that doesn't make them bad company.
Aside from naming the maps, EA offered few details on what gamers can expect from the add-ons. The Laguna Alta map will be armed for Conquest mode, while Nelson Bay is catered toward Bad Company 2's Rush mode. Post-launch, the Arica Harbor scenario and Laguna Presa arena will be released free of charge for those who pick up the game new.

A direct sequel to 2008's console-exclusive game, Bad Company 2 picks back up with the derelict B Company, which comprises a fictitious US military's expendable misfits and outcasts. Destructible environments, which were a core component of the original game, will again play front and center in Bad Company 2, thanks to further revisions to its proprietary Frostbite game engine. EA also promises a new special emphasis on vehicular combat.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just when I put up a thread about DLC, Dice go and give us some free content. 

Gotta give them a big pat on the back for that one, well done Dice :clap:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Moonfly said:


> Just when I put up a thread about DLC, Dice go and give us some free content.
> 
> Gotta give them a big pat on the back for that one, well done Dice :clap:


Gotta take this one back, the content was already on the disc so calling it free content is a bit insulting :foottap:

See what comes in the so called second pack before I praise them up I think.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

They most likely will give us more maps and weapon upgrades, just a guess.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

What else is there 

It would be cool if we got European weapons, vehicles and personell as well. Then some new maps, or vice versa, I easy. If the next free stuff is worthwhile though, I'll give them a pat on the back and reward them (myself ) by purchasing the additional content.


----------

